# Looking for a good breeder in new England area



## Erliang (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi, folks,

We live in mass and plan to have a GSd puppy next year. Are there any good breeders near us? We did searched online. However, we want some first hand advice from here first.

We live in a house with .35 acres yard fenced in (4 ft, I know it's not tall enough for an adult Gsd. I dont think I'm going to leave a Gsd running unattended in backyard). We have two kids, 9 yrs old and 6 yrs old. so, we want to have a dog friendly to children, and someday my kids can walk it without me. Don't like American show line Gsd. No preference for German show line or working line. Health and temperament are most important. We never own a Gsd before. For us, it's a family member and companion. Our budget is around $1500. Could be a little more. It's too expensive if we need to put in more than 2000 for a puppy.

Any suggestion is highly appreciated.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

in Mass is Ryanhaus who has a website, nice dogs, check out Wolfiesmom here on the board she has one, he is quite a character


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

It's vital you read up on http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html before calling up any breeders!


----------



## jennyp (Jun 18, 2011)

Vom Ledgemere GSD in Pelham MA. They breed West German Show and Working Lines. Great dogs! I got mine from them and he's a great boy!


----------



## Erliang (Mar 11, 2012)

thanks for your info. The breeder looks good, seems their dogs are ofa Certified. I'll check Wolfiesmom's posts in this forum first, then may pm her later for suggestion...



JakodaCD OA said:


> in Mass is Ryanhaus who has a website, nice dogs, check out Wolfiesmom here on the board she has one, he is quite a character


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Just a welcome from another Massachusite. Good luck on your breeder search. I got mine in Billerica but the breeder retired and she was a BYB, although a good and conscientious one.


----------



## Erliang (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm reading the articles now...won't call any breeders before working out a list for comparison. Thanks



MaggieRoseLee said:


> It's vital you read up on http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html before calling up any breeders!


----------



## Erliang (Mar 11, 2012)

Another good choice. May I know if your dog is brave and confident? I heard some show line dogs are very shy.



jennyp said:


> Vom Ledgemere GSD in Pelham MA. They breed West German Show and Working Lines. Great dogs! I got mine from them and he's a great boy!


----------



## Erliang (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks. It doesn't matter. Seems we live in the middle of everything.  I've got two good breeders already.



PaddyD said:


> Just a welcome from another Massachusite. Good luck on your breeder search. I got mine in Billerica but the breeder retired and she was a BYB, although a good and conscientious one.


----------



## jennyp (Jun 18, 2011)

Erliang said:


> Another good choice. May I know if your dog is brave and confident? I heard some show line dogs are very shy.


Yes, he has a very sound temperment. He is very curious and relaxed in new situations. His confidence isn't bulletproof but he's still young so I think that has a lot to do with it.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

VomTraumhof, Townsend Ma. Show and working German Lines, i have two of them. Good luck in your new adventure plus shes on Facebook as well. www.traumhofgsd.com


----------



## Erliang (Mar 11, 2012)

Added the breeder in my list. Thanks for your recommendation!



koda00 said:


> VomTraumhof, Townsend Ma. Show and working German Lines, i have two of them. Good luck in your new adventure plus shes on Facebook as well. www.traumhofgsd.com


----------

